#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Εξωτερικός ανελκυστήρας

## Petromel

συνάδελφοι,
είμαι παλιός μηχανικός, αλλά πολύ νέος στην έκδοση αδειών δόμησης.

έχω καταθέσει τα σχετικά για άδεια μικρής κλίμακας για εξωτερικό ανελκυστήρα τεσσάρων στάσεων, ο οποίος θα εξυπηρετεί εμποδιζόμενο άτομο, που διαμένει στον 1ο όροφο τριόροφης με πυλωτή οικοδομής, στης οποίας τους άλλους δύο ορόφους κατοικούν τα παιδιά του, τα οποία και τον φροντίζουν.

από την πολεοδομία καβάλας μου είπαν πως απαγορεύεται ο ανελκυστήρας να ανεβαίνει πέραν του ορόφου, όπου διαμένει το εμποδιζόμενο άτομο, δηλ. απαγορεύεται στο άτομο αυτό να επισκέπτεται τα παιδιά του.

αν είναι έτσι, μήπως μπορείτε να με πληροφορήσετε το νόμο, εγκύκλιο ή ό,τι άλλο προβλέπει τα παραπάνω;

----------


## Xάρης

*Ν.4495/17*, άρθρο 29, §2.στ:"η *κατασκευή ανελκυστήρα*, σύμφωνα με την §2 του άρθρου 27 του Ν.4067/2012, που απαιτείται για τη μετακίνηση των ατόμων με αναπηρία *ή εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων* (*ΑμεΑ*) σε υφιστάμενα κτήρια ή σε κτήρια που διαθέτουν ανελκυστήρα με εσωτερικές διαστάσεις θαλάμου εκτός προδιαγραφών ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 81-70 ή σε κτήρια όπου πρέπει να γίνει επέκταση των στάσεων του ανελκυστήρα προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα,"
Η παράγραφος αναφέρεται όχι μόνο σε ΑμεΑ αλλά και σε *εμποδιζόμενα άτομα*.
Για τον ορισμό των εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων δες τις οδηγίες *"Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους"*, Κεφάλαιο 1, §1.1:"ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ είναι τα άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες , καθώς και τα άτομα με μειωμένες ικανότητες δηλαδή 

τα *άτομα της τρίτης και τέταρτης ηλικίας*, οι *έγκυες*, τα *προεφηβικά άτομα*, τα *άτομα με ασυνήθεις σωματικές διαστάσεις*, οι *εθισμένοι σε βλαβερές ουσίες*, *όσοι χρησιμοποιούν ή οδηγούν οιουδήποτε τύπου αμαξίδιο*, *όσοι μεταφέρουν βάρη* κλπ."
Με λίγα λόγια, σχεδόν όλοι είναι ή είναι δυνητικά!

Οπότε, μπορείς απλά να ισχυριστείς ότι και στους παραπάνω ορόφους διαμένουν εμποδιζόμενα άτομα.

----------


## DIMITRA M

Καλησπέρα. Θα μπορούσε ο εξωτερικός ανελκυστήρας για την εξυπηρέτηση ΑΜΕΑ με 67% αναπηρία, να μπει σε αυθαίρετο που έχει υπαχθεί στον Ν4495/17;

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι. Βλ. άρθρο 107, §5.γ

----------


## Μαρία - Φαίδρα

Ζητήθηκε να κατασκευασθεί ανελκυστήρας σε υφιστάμενη κατοικία (Τριώροφη οικοδομή με υπόγειο) βάσει του άρθρου 29, παρ. 2. στ απαιτείται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας. Θα πρέπει η οικοδομή να είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενη? Επίσης μπορούμε να στηριχθούμε στην ανωτέρω παράγραφο λόγω ατόμου τρίτης ηλικίας? Τι δικαιολογητικά απαιτούνται για την απόδειξη του ατόμου ως εμποδιζόμενο άτομο?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε ΕΕΔΜΚ απαιτείται τα κτήριο να είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενα.

Εμποδιζόμενα άτομα είναι το 70% του πληθυσμού! Παιδιά, γέροι, εγκυμονούσες και όχι μόνο τα ΑμεΑ.
Εννοείται ότι δεν απαιτείται αποδεικτικό στοιχείο.

----------

